# Your Temporary Track



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Ah Yes, all things are temporary, but some things more than others.
We are stuck in between houses and all my stuff is in storage.
But, I just cant stand not breaking the cars out and running them every once in a while.
I had to set up a temporary track to run something and race with the kids.



Maybe you're in the same boat? Maybe you are planning a track? 
Maybe you just don't have the room for something permanent?

Post your temporary track here!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

4078 views and no comments???


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Where did you come up with 4078 views?


----------



## GMDad (Jan 21, 2020)

When do you move into the new house ? Will you have a bigger man cave for your slot cars ?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Where did you come up with 4078 views?


I dont know? It must have been around 4am...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

GMDad said:


> When do you move into the new house ? Will you have a bigger man cave for your slot cars ?


I sure hope so!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

We will see...


----------



## LTAurora fanLI (May 2, 2021)

Temp tracks
Here are two originals setting up for a street race. Safer at the track though. They have learned though and will be doing a psa on only drag racing on the track!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice drag tracks adaptation! 🤙


----------



## LTAurora fanLI (May 2, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Nice drag tracks adaptation! 🤙


Thanks. I repurposed another toy for this drag set up. Cost me about four dollars as it was going in the trash. With slight mod I have 2 foot gas pedals working. This gives me foul(false start) plus win light and elapsed time for both lanes in ten or twenty foot of track if desired. All but reaction time. I’m ok with it compared to the cost of other stuff. There is 2 dead track then a monza bank and a return lanes controlled from the steady steering wheel Aurora controller. It is very tough to set the return lane voltage due to the wide variety and speed of cars involved. The lap counter for the roundy round is a setup using an old , unused lap top with joy to key software interface and photocell. Cost less than twenty bucks. I was running reed switches but have fine tuned this to be more accurate.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow, what kind of set up did you get this from???


----------



## LTAurora fanLI (May 2, 2021)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Wow, what kind of set up did you get this from???


It was one of the gravity-push car makers. Match box or hot wheels -I can’t remember. The unit is mounted under the track. I can look later if you need. Someone here will recognize it I’m sure. All I had to do was eliminate the servo motors which released the cars and find a way to trigger the power to the lanes . Someone mentioned why didn’t I keep the wide track all the way to allow O and HO racing. I had very few wide straights for one. Also the trigger tower at the traps is narrow 2 lane HO so I would have had to modify it. I used the wide lanes just so I could fit the tree between the lanes. BTW now that the batteries in the unit are running the timing without the servos- the batteries last a very long time. No need to even construct a wall wart power for it! Guess a few will be looking for these in the garbage now! I can show you the way I used car hood pin alarm triggers in the foot pedals to turn on full DC power to each lane. These are threaded so I have adjustability for the exact time for power and they are very robust to withstand the stomping! Any car guys or alarm installers will know the switch buttons I refer to! Cheers.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I'm not sure if anyone still sells new sets. The last time I saw them listed was by Summit.






Expert Racers, Johnny lightning, matchbox cars, slot car race tracks, slot car tracks, ertl, die cast cars, Hot Wheels Racing, Die cast Racetracks


johnny lightning, matchbox cars, slot car race tracks, slot car tracks, ertl, die cast cars, ertl toys, hot wheels world race, matchbox collectibles, die cast vehicles, ertl diecast, hot wheels track



www.dragtracks.com


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Is the tempo track still temporary?


----------

